# Can someone help me photoshop something out of this pic?



## Stilltime (Feb 24, 2009)

The garbage can to the left is driving me nuts. Can anyone help?


----------



## alarionov (Feb 24, 2009)

quick attempt with Gimp


----------



## deanimator (Feb 24, 2009)

Removing the garbage can shouldn´t be difficult, but please also consider cropping this picture


----------



## Ls3D (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 24, 2009)

I removed the whole road. It was annoying me


----------



## seward93 (Feb 24, 2009)

I like Jaszeks the best.

It looks the most natural


----------



## Stilltime (Feb 24, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> I removed the whole road. It was annoying me


 
Ok, how did you do that? Can you walk me through it? :blushing:


----------



## Mgw189 (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is my edit.  I took a little different take on it.  But you could just as easily crop the image to get rid of the stuff.  
I too got rid of the road as well as the mail boxes and what looks like a driveway/sidewalk right behind the dog. 






Damn lol he posted his first while I was doing my edit.  I also like the road being gone but if your going to get rid of the road get rid of the mailboxes too they dont look right in the middle of a field.


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 24, 2009)

The mailboxes look fine. For me it looks like a road that's there but covered my a high curb or is a little slanted. And what I and probably most of us did was use the clone tool in Photoshop. You select the Clone Stamp Tool press and hold ALT and with your mouse select the part of the picture you want to sample and click then let go and draw over what you don't want. Takes a bit of practice to make it look natural but its worth it.


----------



## Curiosity Cosby (Feb 24, 2009)

I would honestly just crop it. Seems like too much hassle for something as un-noticeable as a garbage can in the background. Nice shot though!


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 24, 2009)

But when you crop it it would feel too constricted


----------



## Stilltime (Feb 25, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> But when you crop it it would feel too constricted


 
Yeah, I don't like the cropped looked (tried that first). I tried playing around with the clone tool.. *sigh*. I have a lap top (so a touch pad, no mouse) and really unsteady hands. Oh yeah, and NO patience. The garbage can doesn't bother me as much now.


----------



## omg (Jun 20, 2010)

Do you see the girl walking out of the locker? It doesn't look very nice . May someone help me photo shop that out? 

It didn't bother me at first.. but I realized I have that girl on Facebook.... & if i upload that picture... I don't think she'll be very happy.


Here's the image: http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee56/sugarysparkle/3.png

Thanks!


----------



## AlexL (Jun 20, 2010)

i don't see any photo anymore


----------



## Dominantly (Jun 20, 2010)

Fail.


----------

